# Sandhill crane... Box elder



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like I got a crane tag.. I have a pending charge.. Anyone have advice on where to hunt ?


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

any one of a hundred farmers out in corinne would be more than happy to let you harvest one! They are a huge pain in the arse for farmers!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lucky you we went o-4 even had two youth in the draw.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I screwed up and put my boy in with me, I should of put him in alone. By me putting him in with me I took his youth chances away.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> I screwed up and put my boy in with me, I should of put him in alone. By me putting him in with me I took his youth chances away.


yep but you learned a lesson.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

crap crap crap. Apparently I didn't draw because I haven't seen any CC hits yet:-(
I guess no one payed attention to my thread utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/87410-sandhill-crane-applications.html


----------

